# Quick Indoor Target



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

It is rainy here, setup a quick indoor target - Kept the stool top of cloth track.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd surely get a ricochet off the stool and break something or put a hole through the wall or something.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Plastic/PVC stool it seems.. 1 mis shot and *voila*


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> Plastic/PVC stool it seems.. 1 mis shot and *voila*


Your correct, I shoot mostly with clay balls, some times steel too. so far shooting goes fine


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

e_shot,

Good idea for thoes rainy days. I must admit that if I use this kind of target I would break the stood. Saludos.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Still Raining, after concern of many members, now the improved version of target.

- Used my broken blowgun's PVC tube 
- Target covered with foam to save the clay balls


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Wont show you my walls. Oh boy. :-S


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I'd surely get a ricochet off the stool and break something or put a hole through the wall or something.


You and me both!


----------

